# No first gear in reverse, bangs going forward



## PrairieKnight (Feb 4, 2019)

I have a three year old Craftsman two stage. While blowing snow last night, it started to make a loud banging sound in forward first gear. It still moved fine in all forward gears, just made a loud banging sound. When I shifted into reverse first gear, the machine would not move. When I shifted into reverse second gear, the machine moved backward in a jerking motion with the same loud banging sound at a very slow speed. So.. do I keep using it in forward gears with the banging sound and hope it lasts the next three months of winter (southwest Michigan). I can tilt the machine back and pull it backward instead of using reverse gears. The machine throws snow like a champ. And one more thing, If I take it into the shop, this will be the second time I have had it in the shop for repair ( different issue the first time) in the three years I have had the machine. Or should I save my money, shovel the rest of this winter... and put the money I would spend on a repair on a new machine when they go on sale in the Spring. Any advice or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Tip it up on the auger and remove the bottom panel from the transmission. See if the friction disc slides smoothly on the hex shaft. See if you notice anything out of place. Rotate the wheel and see if you notice anything out of place, shifting or what might cause that banging noise.
If possible post some clear photos of the guts and maybe we can see something you don't.

.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

Only 3 years old , I'm hoping it doesn't have that plastic transmission.


----------



## PrairieKnight (Feb 4, 2019)

I appreciate the quick replies:

Frog: I will take the bottom plate off and take a couple pictures and post them here when I get a chance. Hopefully within the next day or two.

Gregg: I cannot get the YouTube video in your post to play on my Laptop. I will view the video when I get to work tomorrow morning. From your message… I agree.. I hope the machine does not have a plastic transmission.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

do you know the machines model number? definitely pull the pan if you are hearing noise. could be doing some unwanted damage. if it has a sealed transmission like in the video you may be SOL but most of the time i don't think they usually have bottom pans. 

i bought this machine 2 years ago. i bet the owner heard the noise but continued to try and use it anyways. 5-10 minute with some tools would have likely save this machine some pretty serious damage.


----------



## PrairieKnight (Feb 4, 2019)

First thing..... I fixed it tonight after work. I appreciate all of the replies. The model number on this machine is 247.881732. I do not know if the transmission is plastic as I did not have to get into that part of the machine, thank God. Crazzie: Your advice was great. I am glad that I did not try to use it much after I started hearing the banging. The pictures may not show it, but there were metal shavings inside the machine when I took off the bottom plate. I cleaned the shavings out after I got the rubber ring back onto the friction wheel side plates. I am wondering what caused the rubber ring to come off of the friction plates. I guess that is something that I will have to check before the snow flies every year. Here are a few pictures of what I found when I took off the bottom plate;

Top photo: Rubber ring is off of the friction and resting on the shaft on the right side of the machine

Middle photo: The friction plates and the wheel that the rubber ring comes in contact with did have some shavings and damage. However, the machine ran just fine after I got it put back together.

Bottom photo: The inside all put back together with the rubber ring back on the friction wheel side plates and the metal shavings all cleaned out.

Works great... Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yikes, glad you found and fixed the problem! I've heard people mention the rubber ring rolling off if the user shifts gears while the transmission is still engaged (drive handle squeezed). A reason to avoid that, if the machine may be prone to the rubber ring trying to "escape".


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would agree that shifting on while moving is most likely the cause. really no other way to get the rubber piece jump off the center. glad it was such a simple fix for you.


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

From what I've seen in the video your Craftsman does not have the junk / plastic trans. That's a good thing. Better to have a damaged trans that you can repair than one that must be replaced.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Come warm weather you may want to replace the rubber ring. If the ring comes off again and is replaceable, I'd put some high VOA Construction Adhesive on it; If you have to replace the wheel with the ring, then I'd epoxy it on with the strongest epoxy strength you can easily find.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

I've noticed on some of the newer MTD's they dropped one side of the bolts on the assembly. The older style had 3 on each side clamping together the ring. Newer ones have 4 bolts on one side, this one appears that way too. May not have anything to do with it, as others have mentioned shifting while engaged probably.


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

gregg said:


> Only 3 years old , I'm hoping it doesn't have that plastic transmission. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWGICrxLZBM


Same blower is or was marketed under the Snapper Brand name model # M1227.
.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Go easy on it and by all means make sure to let go of the drive handle, let the machine stop and then shift. This is the normal way to do it but in your case I'm going to guess there are some grooves worn into that aluminum drive plate and unless you let the drive handle up all the way before you shift that rubber might catch on a high spot, pull that rubber out and you're back to square one.

If you posted a higher resolution picture of just the plate (center photo) we'd have a better idea of it's condition. I tried to enlarge it but it comes out the same size. If you have some mechanical skills and average tools it's not that hard to replace.
From what I'm seeing you drive plate is shot and should be replaced as soon as possible. Can you make it to summer . . . . maybe, hard to tell for sure from the photo.
I say this because I inherited a 24" Troy from family in the same broke-ass condition. They couldn't understand why their barely out of warranty machine would bog when trying to blow snow.
IMHO If the machine is in good condition and is big enough, has enough power for your conditions there isn't any reason you shouldn't spend the money to replace the drive plate and rubber ring.

This is the Troy my inlaws gave me. It's been running great and it's my main blower for a 300' gravel drive.


----------



## PrairieKnight (Feb 4, 2019)

I was hoping to post a reply stating that I used the machine and it worked just fine. Truth is.... we have not had any snow since I repaired the machine. Here in southwest Michigan it has been all rain for the past week. Not that I am complaining mind you.... but I was expecting some snow in my area this past week. I do not recall shifting gears when the drive was engaged, causing the rubber ring to come off.... but I very well might have. I will be sure to be very careful of that possibility in the future. I will keep an eye (ear) out for the banging noise signaling that the ring may have come off again. One thing I do recall when I was in the machine fixing it...… one of the bolts that secures the two friction wheel side plates together was quite loose. I do not know if the bolt came loose causing the rubber ring to come off...or...just as some have mentioned..... the rubber ring came off first. Somewhat of a chicken or the egg question I guess. Which ever happened first, it is something that I want to avoid in the future.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You might want to use some thread locker on those bolts next time you are in there.


.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

PrairieKnight said:


> I was hoping to post a reply stating that I used the machine and it worked just fine. Truth is.... we have not had any snow since I repaired the machine. Here in southwest Michigan it has been all rain for the past week. Not that I am complaining mind you.... but I was expecting some snow in my area this past week. I do not recall shifting gears when the drive was engaged, causing the rubber ring to come off.... but I very well might have. I will be sure to be very careful of that possibility in the future. I will keep an eye (ear) out for the banging noise signaling that the ring may have come off again. One thing I do recall when I was in the machine fixing it...… one of the bolts that secures the two friction wheel side plates together was quite loose. I do not know if the bolt came loose causing the rubber ring to come off...or...just as some have mentioned..... the rubber ring came off first. Somewhat of a chicken or the egg question I guess. Which ever happened first, it is something that I want to avoid in the future.


I would sand off those gouges in the plate ..at least get the worst of it.
There is a certain amount of 'fight' between the shifter and what's going on with the wheel that derailed on you.
It doesn't run at a perfect 90 degree angle to the plate that it runs on when engaged.
Therefore it's always getting pushed sideway to an extent.
The more pressure between the rubber and the plate ...the more traction.. that will also include pushing sideways on the rubber ring as it doesn't run at a true 90 to the plate.
Think of it as the front end alignment being off on a car..the tire is getting 'pushed' from the side.
With that bolt being loose it let the rubber ring derail.
I don't think you shifted without forgetting...not that that would have derailed it anyway if the the bolts were tight.
With loose bolts.. the ring sank down in the groove which let it raise up on the opposite side.
Don't blame yourself... it was from coming loose ..not from abuse.






Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Machine might be working well now and with no load but you best check on your friction disc, and often. That damaged drive plate will be chewing away steadily at your friction disc. Just saying.


----------



## PrairieKnight (Feb 4, 2019)

Update........

We finally got some snow here in southwest Michigan last Thursday night into Friday morning (Valentine's Day). We got a good dose of lake effect so I had a good 6 plus inches to clear on Friday before going to work. The Blower worked just fine. Ran for three plus hours with no issues or banging. The snow was powder and the temps were still below 20F which meant there were no issues with heavy/wet snow. I am feeling lucky for the fact that there was not more of a load put on the blower for the first time out after I worked on it. My neighbors were glad as I did the drive ways and sidewalks for half of the block where I live. I fully realize that I need to be gentle with it. It is a roll of the dice as to if it will hold together on the inside until summer. I will check with the repair shop I go to and see what they would charge to replace the friction plate and the rubber wheel. I do not have enough faith in my mechanical skills to sand down the grooves on that plate myself. I may get brave and try to replace the plate myself... which I am sure will result in another panic post from me with pictures. Thanks again to all that posted. Much appreciated.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Always amazes me how people can run these machines into oblivion...…


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

the plate is way easier to change than you think. you take the belt off, you take the shaft out that the rubber ring disk rides on, remove return spring, pull plate assembly towards back of the machine and remove the nut that hold the plate on. supper simple.


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

Epoxy probably won't bond to rubber . You need a flexible adhesive . I like Fix All Adhesive [ Dollar Tree ] . Dries fast, bonds tight. I use it to fix shoes . Known locally as ' sniffing glue ' due to small tube .


----------

